# Ghost shrimp with Betta and 5 neons, <-- that okay?



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Title pree much explains everything. Is it possible to keep ghost shrimp with a Betta?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Will probably eat babies if any are born.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Will probably eat babies if any are born.


i was thinking of having just two. But true.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its very hard to raise some of the ghost shrimp,if i read correctly.It is however possible to keep ghost shrimps with bettas,depending on the betta.He may see them as snacks and off them slowly,or find them amusing and chase them.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lunch meat


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive just loads of videos with people having them in there. But yeah, depends on the Betta.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, Betta's and dwarf shrimp aren't usually a good combination. More times than not, the Betta eventually finds the little shrimpie and has a full belly afterwards.

However, at 30 cents a pop for the ghosties, you could definately give er a go without too much worry. ;o)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail_keeper97 said:


> Ive just loads of videos with people having them in there. But yeah, depends on the Betta.


The videos probably don't talk about how much baby shrimp get eaten. If it let the adults alone, it could be a way to keep the population down.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

okay, screw that idea.


----------

